# I hate.....



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

Not having a TV guide, feel like I'm missing out on programs!

What do you hate?


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

Ermmmm, people being killed


----------



## xgemma86x (Feb 13, 2009)

My brothers gf


----------



## chichi (Apr 22, 2012)

DD phoning to say her car won't start when she got out from work 

She's still waiting in the hotel car park (been about 45 minutes now) for the RAC man to arrive. Thank God for RAC cover, as I would be as good as useless and her Dad is on call for work, so may have to go out at any minute 

Can't wait til she can afford a newish car. These oldies aren't reliable 

ETA....It was her battery....even though it was new about 6 weeks ago *fuming* she's on her way home now but got to buy ANOTHER battery (got the last one off some company on line - should of gone to Halfords).


----------



## BenBoy (Aug 31, 2013)

You can get TV guide online
You of all people should know that Tinks


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Not having TV since the digital switchover and having to download everything and watch on a shitty antique PC that freezes constantly.

And being unable to watch anything in bed.

Could be worse, could have untreated syphilis.


----------



## lilythepink (Jul 24, 2013)

cammomile tea.


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

BenBoy said:


> You can get TV guide online
> You of all people should know that Tinks


Clearly not to same as one in print


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

Where do I start?

Oh I know...:001_smile:

I hate that little


----------



## MissShelley (May 9, 2010)

People who just can't help having a dig at every chance they get!


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

lilythepink said:


> cammomile tea.


Herbal tea of any description is foul. Sound lovely on the packet, even smell good, taste like trolls piss.


----------



## chichi (Apr 22, 2012)

MissShelley said:


> People who just can't help *having a dig at every chance they get!*


Oh yeah, that too, lol


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> Not having a TV guide, feel like I'm missing out on programs!
> 
> What do you hate?


TV , lol

Nah , the things I hate are more global/humanity based
Like people hurting animals or child abuse , rapists and murderers , thieves and teenage thugs
basically the dregs of society who need putting down asap so the decent humans amongst us can breathe a sigh of relief and live without fear

I also hate carrots


----------



## StephSCO (Oct 11, 2013)

Far to many things to post in this thread, as vBulletin is preset to allow a maximum amount of characters.


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2013)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> What do you hate?


I try really hard not to hate. Very poisonous thing hate is...

Especially all these herbal tea haters! Clearly they have issues! 

*sips apple & rose hips tea*


----------



## CRL (Jan 3, 2012)

ouesi said:


> I try really hard not to hate. Very poisonous thing hate is...
> 
> Especially all these herbal tea haters! Clearly they have issues!
> 
> *sips apple & rose hips tea*


i dont like any tea. but i had some iced tea today. mmmm it was lush. raspberry and darjeeling


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

CRL said:


> i dont like any tea. but i had some iced tea today. mmmm it was lush. raspberry and darjeeling


Chilled peach tea is just about the nicest thing ive ever drunk ... sadly it appears the only one I like can only be bought from a small cafe in Venice ... anyone fancy paying my air fare to go get a glass


----------



## LynnM (Feb 21, 2012)

Mese said:


> TV , lol
> 
> Nah , the things I hate are more global/humanity based
> Like people hurting animals or child abuse , rapists and murderers , thieves and teenage thugs
> ...


Got to totally agree with everything but the carrots.

My ex always reckoned there should be mobile gas chambers so that the dregs of society could be picked up and chucked in the back, never to be seen again. 
Then what a wonderful world it would be


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

The fact that everybody else got to the shops before me and bought the slippers I wanted, and now there are none left that fit me, and my feet are cold. GRR.


----------



## redroses2106 (Aug 21, 2011)

google it lol, need to buy that sort of thing these days  

I hate that every morning I have to force antibiotics into my guinea pig counting down the days till it's over and praying they work, my poor baby


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

The creepy story on Eastenders about Michael and poor little Alice.


Oh, and cauliflower.

And ginger - I so hate anything ginger flavoured.


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2013)

Summersky said:


> The creepy story on Eastenders about Michael and poor little Alice.
> 
> Oh, and cauliflower.
> 
> And ginger - I so hate anything ginger flavoured.


That Michael creeps me out!


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

la468 said:


> That Michael creeps me out!


Will he be the one that dies do you think?


----------



## Iheartcats (Aug 25, 2011)

lilythepink said:


> cammomile tea.


That really is pudrid! Always reminds me of having a really upset stomach and vomiting and having to sip foul Cammomile tea :


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2013)

Summersky said:


> Will he be the one that dies do you think?


Does one of them die? I have no idea. Mmm unsure really, I dunno if he's leaving or what?


----------



## Hudson87 (Aug 11, 2013)

My boyfriend!


----------



## CRL (Jan 3, 2012)

Mese said:


> Chilled peach tea is just about the nicest thing ive ever drunk ... sadly it appears the only one I like can only be bought from a small cafe in Venice ... anyone fancy paying my air fare to go get a glass


i bought it in a health food shop in salisbury. it was 69p per 330mls. i looked online for it, including there own site, and it costs £1.49 per 330mls. which i refuse to pay.


----------



## loubyfrog (Feb 29, 2012)

Cinnamon & the idiots who are letting off really loud fireworks.


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

Silent but deadly farts


----------



## Mirx3 (Jun 20, 2013)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> Not having a TV guide, feel like I'm missing out on programs!
> 
> What do you hate?


TV Guide UK TV Listings - UK's No 1 TV Listing site for Freeview, Sky, Virgin Media, Freesat & BT Vision

same as the one you get in your hand except you never have to get a new one and you cannot lose this one.


----------



## SarahBee (Jun 2, 2013)

Damp!

I just wish our towels would dry after we've used them. 

I don't want to have to put the heating on, but the house is so damp that the bath mat has grown mould!


----------



## loubyfrog (Feb 29, 2012)

Toby Tyler said:


> Silent but deadly farts


Or noisy farts in public


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

quiet a few of the things mentioned already, but right this minute i hate being cold and hungry, off to get munchies and cargi edit - i meant to say off to get munchies and a cardi, ah well at least ididnt say corgi,lol


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

loubyfrog said:


> Or noisy farts in public


Or unintentional farts! Especially on a first date.


----------



## eiretzu (Apr 20, 2013)

Mese said:


> TV , lol
> 
> Nah , the things I hate are more global/humanity based
> Like people hurting animals or child abuse , rapists and murderers , thieves and teenage thugs
> ...


----------



## DollyGirl08 (Dec 1, 2012)

Summersky said:


> The creepy story on Eastenders about Michael and poor little Alice.
> 
> Oh, and cauliflower.
> 
> And ginger - I so hate anything ginger flavoured.


Then you obviously haven't tried the new gingerbread latte from Nescafé....oh my, so nice. And I'm not a ginger fan!

Oh, and I'm thinking maybe Janine and Alice team up and give Michael the boot, so he will be the one to die?


----------



## BlueBeagle (Oct 27, 2011)

Fireworks...


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

I hate

Cancer! It took the nicest, loveliest, not-a-bad-bone-in-this-body man, my grandad


----------



## piggybaker (Feb 10, 2009)

My dogs bottom ... Pee u


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

DollyGirl08 said:


> Then you obviously haven't tried the new *gingerbread latte* from Nescafé....oh my, so nice. And I'm not a ginger fan!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and I'm thinking maybe Janine and Alice team up and give Michael the boot, so he will be the one to die?


Could be then. Probably on Christmas Day too.


----------



## SpotOn (May 7, 2013)

I loooove gingerbread lattes mmmmmmmm


----------



## BenBoy (Aug 31, 2013)

MissShelley said:


> People who just can't help having a dig at every chance they get!


Crikey it was a joke!!!!!!


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

I hate being told I can't drive...possibly anymore


----------



## DollyGirl08 (Dec 1, 2012)

Summersky said:


> Could be then. Probably on Christmas Day too.


Honestly, try it. Only a little hint of ginger. It is a special winter edition. Yummy.


----------



## BenBoy (Aug 31, 2013)

SpotOn said:


> I loooove gingerbread lattes mmmmmmmm


I could just drink one of those


----------



## Jackie99 (Mar 5, 2010)

I hate animal cruelty.





Never use a tv guide personally just use the sky box and flick through as and when I want!


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

wheres tinks now i thought you would be on here loads with lots of hates ,, and you are supposed to be the host


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2013)

Lavenderb said:


> I hate being told I can't drive...possibly anymore


Just look at it as being chauffeured everywhere my dear...


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2013)

BenBoy said:


> Crikey it was a joke!!!!!!


Crikey, touchy much!!!


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2013)

Waking up at 5 am :nonod:


----------



## BenBoy (Aug 31, 2013)

jon bda said:


> Crikey, touchy much!!!


Lol, I wasn't the one being touchy!!!


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2013)

BenBoy said:


> Lol, I wasn't the one being touchy!!!


Crikey, you sure?


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

I hate animal and child abuse and crimes which harm a person in some way. 

I really dislike the smell and taste of coffee. And I don't like to use the word 'hate' its a very strong word and not at all fitting in trivial things.


----------



## BenBoy (Aug 31, 2013)

jon bda said:


> Crikey, you sure?


Crikey I am very sure!


----------



## j4nfr4n (Mar 10, 2013)

Hanwombat said:


> I hate
> 
> Cancer! It took the nicest, loveliest, not-a-bad-bone-in-this-body man, my grandad


I agree my OH has been fighting it for the last 4and a half years its just awful and unfortunately the treatment in our case has made things worse not better:crying:


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

Lavenderb said:


> I hate being told I can't drive...possibly anymore


so sorry lavenderb, hope you get better news soon x


----------



## BenBoy (Aug 31, 2013)

This thread is depressing


----------



## Flamingoes (Dec 8, 2012)

Bloody iphones :nonod:


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

Lavenderb said:


> I hate being told I can't drive...possibly anymore


Oh Lavs:sad:

I could always become your personal chauffeur.:001_smile:

But then you'd probably end up hating me. :sad:


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2013)

Zaros said:


> Oh Lavs:sad:
> 
> *I could always become your personal chauffeur.:001_smile:*
> 
> But then you'd probably end up hating me. :sad:


Not on my watch Mr.


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

moggiemum said:


> wheres tinks now i thought you would be on here loads with lots of hates ,, and you are supposed to be the host


The main thing I'm hating on right now is my disability, how much pain I'm in, I'm restless and bored I am


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

MrsZee said:


> Not on my watch Mr.


I really, really hate you! :sad:


----------



## MissShelley (May 9, 2010)

BenBoy said:


> Crikey it was a joke!!!!!!


What? when did I mention you anywhere???? 

Don't be so paranoid


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2013)

Zaros said:


> I really, really hate you! :sad:


But not as much as you`d hate me, if I caught you chauffeuring other women around :incazzato: Then you would really really really hate me.


----------



## BenBoy (Aug 31, 2013)

MissShelley said:


> What? when did I mention you anywhere????
> 
> Don't be so paranoid


Oh I thought you were having a dig by posting you hate people who cant resist having a dig....thought it was abit hypercritical! Ah well, I must have got the wrong end of the stick.


----------



## Laurac (Oct 1, 2011)

MissShelley said:


> What? when did I mention you anywhere????
> 
> Don't be so paranoid


To quote a good old rhyme - would you cross cross your heart and hope to die, stick a needle in your eye - and honestly say that the comment wasn't a pointed one?


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

j4nfr4n said:


> I agree my OH has been fighting it for the last 4and a half years its just awful and unfortunately the treatment in our case has made things worse not better:crying:


so sorry, best wishes to you and family and big hugs too x


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> The main thing I'm hating on right now is my disability, how much pain I'm in, I'm restless and bored I am


Teach yourself to knit or crochet  I'm knitting my chi pup more sweaters


----------



## chichi (Apr 22, 2012)

Where's CRL with her "Banjo" gif that she uses in place of a violin but is in fact a mandolin......

You may not know what I'm talking about but I do rrr:


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2013)

chichi said:


> Where's CRL with her "Banjo" gif that she uses in place of a violin but is in fact a mandolin......
> 
> You may not know what I'm talking about but I do rrr:


I remember the pic! Can't remember what film it's taken from though.


----------



## chichi (Apr 22, 2012)

Lavenderb said:


> Teach yourself to knit or crochet  I'm knitting my *chi pup more sweaters*


Awwww, he will need those with this nasty weather we are supposed to be getting.


----------



## CaliDog (Jun 3, 2012)




----------



## BenBoy (Aug 31, 2013)

chichi said:


> Where's CRL with her "Banjo" gif that she uses in place of a violin but is in fact a mandolin......
> 
> You may not know what I'm talking about but I do rrr:


Are you referring to Tinks feeling abit sorry for herself?
Tinks - cheer up, think of the good things in your life


----------



## chichi (Apr 22, 2012)

la468 said:


> I remember the pic! Can't remember what film it's taken from though.


Me neither but imagine it's one of the Disney's ?


----------



## chichi (Apr 22, 2012)

BenBoy said:


> Are you referring to Tinks feeling abit sorry for herself?
> Tinks - cheer up, think of the good things in your life


Errrrrrrrm, noooooooo


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> The main thing I'm hating on right now is my disability, how much pain I'm in, I'm restless and bored I am


tinks come over to tigerneko thread- riddle off fb, and have a glaugh


----------



## MissShelley (May 9, 2010)

Laurac said:


> To quote a good old rhyme - would you cross cross your heart and hope to die, stick a needle in your eye - and honestly say that the comment wasn't a pointed one?


Yep I would...


----------



## sharonbee (Aug 3, 2011)

I hate having something to eat in a cafe and the person on the next table decides to blow their nose loudly instead of giving it a quick wipe and going to the toilets to blow it. 
I hate bad manners, bad language, bullies, abusers, walking near someone with a bad case of BO. 
I hate my Sphynx's bottom when she jumps up and sits on my lap and lets a real stinker go...she is a real little foul bowel is our Victoria :001_unsure:


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2013)

chichi said:


> Me neither but imagine it's one of the Disney's ?


Yeah I think it's one of the Disney movies.. Can't think of the name for the life of me though!


----------



## chichi (Apr 22, 2012)

la468 said:


> Yeah I think it's one of the Disney movies.. Can't think of the name for the life of me though!


Hopefully CRL will put us out of our misery and post the pic again


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe (Jul 12, 2013)

Goodie two shoers turning into bullies themselves!!


----------



## IrishEyes (Jun 26, 2012)

I don't see the point in dwelling on the negatives or dislikes, there are so many more positives and thinking happy thoughts makes you.. well... more happy


----------



## chichi (Apr 22, 2012)

The over-use of the "bully" word ....


----------



## CaliDog (Jun 3, 2012)

I am too addicted too these


----------



## CaliDog (Jun 3, 2012)

:w00t: :w00t:


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2013)




----------



## CaliDog (Jun 3, 2012)

:w00t: haha ok I will stop now. . . . .


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2013)

BenBoy said:


> thought it was abit hypercritical


a bit hypocritical

HTH!!!
:thumbup:


----------



## astro2011 (Dec 13, 2011)

la468 said:


> I remember the pic! Can't remember what film it's taken from though.


Road to el dorado 

Thanks Astro haha


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2013)

astro2011 said:


> Road to el dorado
> 
> Thanks Astro haha


Yes! I've never seen that film actually but I recognise it if you know what I mean?

Thanks.  I was wondering what film it was for ages.


----------



## astro2011 (Dec 13, 2011)

Bit of google and your there haha! I don't think I've seen it.


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

Lavenderb said:


> Teach yourself to knit or crochet  I'm knitting my chi pup more sweaters


That's soooo feminine though


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe (Jul 12, 2013)

I do however love e cards 

And guilty consciences


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2013)

astro2011 said:


> Bit of google and your there haha! I don't think I've seen it.


Is it wrong i was listening to Foo Fighters - The Pretender and when the guitar riff came in hard, that dude in your .gif started rocking out?!?!?!
:lol: :cornut:


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

I'm listening to Mesh - I have turned it into my 'tune out the bullshit' music.

I hate bullshit. But I do love Mesh :yesnod:


----------



## astro2011 (Dec 13, 2011)

jon bda said:


> Is it wrong i was listening to Foo Fighters - The Pretender and when the guitar riff came in hard, that dude in your .gif started rocking out?!?!?!
> :lol: :cornut:


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

MCWillow said:


> I'm listening to Mesh - I have turned it into my 'tune out the bullshit' music.
> 
> I hate bullshit. But I do love Mesh :yesnod:


willow i think your wanted over on the riddle thread - tigernecko thread ummm, you may have to go back a few pages to find out why


----------



## 3dogs2cats (Aug 15, 2012)

I hate my paper mache witches eyebrows! They are freaking awful Looked alright till I painted the dam things now they just make her look like a demented owl. Oh well to late now she got to be up flying on her broomstick by tomorrow night. I will have to shove the hat down as far as it will go!

Oh and I hate Christmas as well just thought I would throw that in cos I am in a foul mood :devil:


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

he he i was speed reading that last post and saw the words broomstick and shove ...sorry


----------



## 3dogs2cats (Aug 15, 2012)

moggiemum said:


> he he i was speed reading that last post and saw the words broomstick and shove ...sorry


Oh don`t tempt me


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> That's soooo feminine though


Men knit as well. Who cares if its girly or not if you enjoy it. I couldn't give a damn. Stop worrying what others think


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> Not having a TV guide, feel like I'm missing out on programs!
> 
> What do you hate?


Just look the tv guide up online.


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

I hate small dikced men that try act big online.


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

I'm gonna be bad and answer before I read the thread...I hate murderers who get released from jail and murder again...TV guides not such a big deal in life..oh and a lot of herbal teas also yuck


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

Toby Tyler said:


> Or unintentional farts! Especially on a first date.


or fanny farts when doing pilates


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

Oh WL I love you....you made me piddle which I also hate


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

pfeg........... pelvic floor excercises girls


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

moggiemum said:


> pfeg........... pelvic floor excercises girls


mate....... Im giving it a good squeeze right now


----------



## ukdave (May 26, 2011)

I hate waking up early. lol.


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

This morning i hate the fact that ive settled down to watch The Walking Dead, and within 30 secs of taking a sip of coffee, i need the toilet.


----------



## ukdave (May 26, 2011)

Nonnie said:


> This morning i hate the fact that ive settled down to watch The Walking Dead, and within 30 secs of taking a sip of coffee, i need the toilet.


That or when you watch something interesting and the phone rings and you're like "What's more important that this?"  lol :wink:


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

CatPatrol said:


> That or when you watch something interesting and the phone rings and you're like "What's more important that this?"  lol :wink:


Thankfully i never have that problem. Only people that call me are from PPI companies.

Can guarantee one of the cats with force a crap out though and stink the entire house out.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

People who define themselves *as* an illness or disability rather than someone *with *an illness or disability. One is very limiting, the other gives scope for working around / with the dramas you have.

Actually, I don't hate much, hate is a strong word.....more dislike .


----------



## Mulish (Feb 20, 2013)

Dogless said:


> People who define themselves *as* an illness or disability rather than someone *with *an illness or disability. One is very limiting, the other gives scope for working around / with the dramas you have.
> 
> Actually, I don't hate much, hate is a strong word.....more dislike .


There's this really cool thing going around FB at the moment that sums that up perfectly. It reads: I am NAME. I have Down Syndrome. I am not Down Syndrome. I am NAME.

I'm too lazy to hate stuff, I'm more inclined to feel irritation. Although at the moment I'm not too fond of germy toddlers and their infectious ways.


----------



## BenBoy (Aug 31, 2013)

jon bda said:


> a bit hypocritical
> 
> HTH!!!
> :thumbup:


I hate people who seem so desperate to bring you down that they comment on your spelling mistakes


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

I only Hate the really big stuff - I've never hated a person I've met, although I dislike strongly many 

My 'pet hats' is litter - really winds me up that people are so lazy and inconsiderate they can't be bothered to walk to a bin or take it home - especially those who throw it out of the car, surely they can easily take it home. And cigarette butts particularly annoy me


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

BenBoy said:


> I hate people who seem so desperate to bring you down that they comment on your spelling mistakes


Forget the unimportant, focus on the good


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

Fleur said:


> I only Hate the really big stuff - I've never hated a person I've met, although *I dislike strongly *


I 'dislike strongly' the people who continually find the need to bring this forum down. :yesnod:


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

Lavenderb said:


> Men knit as well. Who cares if its girly or not if you enjoy it. I couldn't give a damn. Stop worrying what others think


I don't care what others think, I care what I think



Waterlily said:


> Just look the tv guide up online.


Not the same, much harder to find stuff when you have to scroll the page along, much easier just turning a page


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> I don't care what others think, I care what I think


I don't get the not wanting to be "girly". Doing something you think is girly won't change who you are - it just adds another facet to your personality.


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2013)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> I don't care what others think, I care what I think


The way you think seems to limit you a good bit.

My husband and son both knit. They saw me doing it and thought it looked cool, so I taught them. My son loves that the needles look like weapons. Open mind, changing perspective, n all that


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

Dogless said:


> I don't get the not wanting to be "girly". Doing something you think is girly won't change who you are - it just adds another facet to your personality.


I dunno it just makes me uncomfortable


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> I dunno it just makes me uncomfortable


You might like it if you try it :wink:. I wouldn't say I was a "girly" girl too much...yet that makes it more special when I get the chance to be girly.


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

Dogless said:


> You might like it if you try it :wink:. I wouldn't say I was a "girly" girl too much...yet that makes it more special when I get the chance to be girly.


I dunno if knitting is something that would excite me, I usually find things like that boring


----------



## BenBoy (Aug 31, 2013)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> I dunno if knitting is something that would excite me, I usually find things like that boring


I cant knit or sew to save my life

Are you still bored?


----------



## astro2011 (Dec 13, 2011)

But nail art is girly?


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

Before the deep sea fishing fleet in Hull was dismantled Tink a deck hand taught me how to knit.:001_smile:

Land lubbers/friends used to find the hobby odd for a young lad but I often had quite a few jumpers they were quite envious of.:yesnod:

They could never find the same quality in the stores.:nonod:


----------



## Mirx3 (Jun 20, 2013)

ouesi said:


> The way you think seems to limit you a good bit.
> 
> My husband and son both knit. They saw me doing it and thought it looked cool, so I taught them. My son loves that the needles look like weapons. Open mind, changing perspective, n all that


My OH taught me how to knit, his great grandmother taught him and now I am teaching him how to crochet!

it helps pass the time and it's always fun to see what you end up with


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2013)

astro2011 said:


> But nail art is girly?


LOL! Silly astro trying to be logical! 

Nail art is STINKY! Wont catch me doing anything to my nails other than clipping them short mostly because I cant stand the smell of varnish or remover or any of that stuff. Blergh!


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

I "dislike" people that cant forgive on the right hand yet expect it in return with the left hand.


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> I dunno if knitting is something that would excite me, I usually find things like that boring


I find knitting/crochet relaxing and its something I can hold close to my eyes so I can see better. And at the end me or someone else has something I have made.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Lavenderb said:


> I find knitting/crochet relaxing and its something I can hold close to my eyes so I can see better. And at the end me or someone else has something I have made.


I keep meaning to learn to knit. I was taught by my Mum and Grandma years ago but have totally forgotten how to do it.


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

Zaros said:


> Before the deep sea fishing fleet in Hull was dismantled Tink a deck hand taught me how to knit.:001_smile:
> 
> Land lubbers/friends used to find the hobby odd for a young lad but I often had quite a few jumpers they were quite envious of.:yesnod:
> 
> They could never find the same quality in the stores.:nonod:


My grandad used to knit


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

Dogless said:


> I keep meaning to learn to knit. I was taught by my Mum and Grandma years ago but have totally forgotten how to do it.


Youtube is a good place to refresh your memory. I bet you will soon pick it up again.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Lavenderb said:


> My grandad used to knit


Not remotely related to my Grandpa knitting, but my Grandpa used to be a good swimmer, winning lots of races. He competed in a stripy knitted bathing suit (knitted by his mother) and said it used to get unbelievably heavy and cause lots of drag :w00t:.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Lavenderb said:


> Youtube is a good place to refresh your memory. I bet you will soon pick it up again.


Never even thought of YouTube  .


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

Lavenderb said:


> My grandad used to knit


To be honest Lavs my knitting talents are a bit rusty but if I could find the time to perfect the art again I'd certainly put it to good use.

Handmade garments are much sought after and appreciated here in Finland, especially pure wool items because they're much warmer in winter than man made items made from man made materials.


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2013)

Lavenderb said:


> I find knitting/crochet relaxing and its something I can hold close to my eyes so I can see better. *And at the end me or someone else has something I have made.*


Yep, its something you can do to entertain yourself and give back to others. Win-win.


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

Dogless said:


> Not remotely related to my Grandpa knitting, but my Grandpa used to be a good swimmer, winning lots of races.* He competed in a stripy knitted bathing suit (knitted by his mother) and said it used to get unbelievably heavy and cause lots of drag *:w00t:.


That's the reason why sheep rustlers prefer to carry out their crimes in dry weather.

Sheep become unbelievably heavy and almost impossible for one man to lift in the rain.:wink:


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Zaros said:


> That's the reason why sheep rustlers prefer to carry out their crimes in dry weather.
> 
> Sheep become unbelievably heavy and almost impossible for one man to lift in the rain.:wink:


Ah, of course :w00t: .


----------



## CaliDog (Jun 3, 2012)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> I don't care what others think, I care what I think
> 
> Not the same, much harder to find stuff when you have to scroll the page along, much easier just turning a page


TV and Satellite Week Magazine | MagazineSubscriptions.co.uk

Get a magazine subscription they get delivered to your door problem solved. :wink:


----------



## myshkin (Mar 23, 2010)

Lavenderb said:


> I find knitting/crochet relaxing and its something I can hold close to my eyes so I can see better. And at the end me or someone else has something I have made.


I find it great pain relief for my hands too. Currently very slowly working on a scarf, slowly because my skills are rusty and I've had to restart a few times!


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

I hate ..........



The way this forum has descended into a bitchfest! :nonod:


He said, she said, he did that, she did that ........ like being in a school playground


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

CaliDog said:


> TV and Satellite Week Magazine | MagazineSubscriptions.co.uk
> 
> Get a magazine subscription they get delivered to your door problem solved. :wink:


I just look stuff up online...but I _have_ to buy the big 2week xmas tv guide!
Its traditional!!LOL


----------



## CaliDog (Jun 3, 2012)

catz4m8z said:


> I just look stuff up online...but I _have_ to buy the big 2week xmas tv guide!
> Its traditional!!LOL


I just look on the TV guide on the sky box but I too get the Christmas TV guide it's an unwritten christmas rule :blush:


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe (Jul 12, 2013)

Zaros said:


> Before the deep sea fishing fleet in Hull was dismantled Tink a deck hand taught me how to knit.:001_smile:
> 
> Land lubbers/friends used to find the hobby odd for a young lad but I often had quite a few jumpers they were quite envious of.:yesnod:
> 
> They could never find the same quality in the stores.:nonod:


Are you a Hullensian too?!


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

BenBoy said:


> I cant knit or sew to save my life
> 
> Are you still bored?


I'm still a bit bored yeah

Just watched cloudy with a chance of meatballs, was brilliant 



catz4m8z said:


> I just look stuff up online...but I _have_ to buy the big 2week xmas tv guide!
> Its traditional!!LOL


Is it sad that I really look forward to the Christmas TV guide


----------



## BenBoy (Aug 31, 2013)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> I'm still a bit bored yeah
> 
> Just watched cloudy with a chance of meatballs, was brilliant
> 
> Is it sad that I really look forward to the Christmas TV guide


Hubby just watched that as well!
Made me fancy a 6 inch meatball subway with double cheese :crying:


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

CaliDog said:


> TV and Satellite Week Magazine | MagazineSubscriptions.co.uk
> 
> Get a magazine subscription they get delivered to your door problem solved. :wink:


Do they take the money off all in one lump sum or do they take it out when each issue comes out?


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

BenBoy said:


> Hubby just watched that as well!
> Made me fancy a 6 inch meatball subway with double cheese :crying:


Oh yeah I'm staving now lol


----------



## CaliDog (Jun 3, 2012)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> Do they take the money off all in one lump sum or do they take it out when each issue comes out?


You pay about £14 per quarter which is about 12 mags so it's good value and not really a lump sum  or its £55 for the whole year.


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

CaliDog said:


> You pay about £14 per quarter which is about 12 mags so it's good value and not really a lump sum  or its £55 for the whole year.


So do the take that out of the bank as one lump sum or quarterly or weekly?


----------



## CRL (Jan 3, 2012)

writing a reply to a thread and it gets closed before you can post it. 

i hate that my boys are getting older. 
i hate cold weather and icy roads.
i hate knowing ive just got paid, and that all the money is already used up. 
i hate mornings.


----------



## CaliDog (Jun 3, 2012)

I would imagine you pay the £14 once for the quarterly, am not to sure I don't order them online. Am sure the website will explain it a bit more.


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

I hate being hungover


----------



## astro2011 (Dec 13, 2011)

I hate the rain  unfortunately astro loved it today! Normally hates it.


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

I hate having a bad stomach


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

I hate slow internet.. bring on tomorrow when it resets.


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

Mad Dog 20/20

And Roland


----------



## DogLover1981 (Mar 28, 2009)

Hate is strong word. I don't really hate anyone and I believe it's unhealthy to go around hating people. My personality has clashed with other people but I still don't hate them.


----------



## chichi (Apr 22, 2012)

I think hate is a strong word, however I do think it's apt when it comes to ironing. Hate, hate, hate it....especially when I'm sitting looking at a 2 foot high pile I'm just about to get stuck into.....OMG :nonod:


----------



## DoodlesRule (Jul 7, 2011)

chichi said:


> I think hate is a strong word, however I do think it's apt when it comes to ironing. Hate, hate, hate it....especially when I'm sitting looking at a 2 foot high pile I'm just about to get stuck into.....OMG :nonod:


Do what I do

stick it in the garage so you can't see it or hear it shouting "iron me, iron me, iron me"


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

ellenlouisepascoe said:


> Are you a Hullensian too?!


Aye I am. But from the better areas of that city.:wink:

The west.:001_smile:


----------



## BenBoy (Aug 31, 2013)

chichi said:


> I think hate is a strong word, however I do think it's apt when it comes to ironing. Hate, hate, hate it....especially when I'm sitting looking at a 2 foot high pile I'm just about to get stuck into.....OMG :nonod:


I hate ironing as well.....so much so I don't iron. My iron and iron board are 'as new'


----------



## chichi (Apr 22, 2012)

DoodlesRule said:


> Do what I do
> 
> stick it in the garage so you can't see it or hear it shouting "iron me, iron me, iron me"


I would, only OH will be not a happy bunny if no shirt for work in the morning and if I don't get to it, it will just grow and grow, until the pile is taller than me!!!

I bought one of those steamer things, where you hang the washing item on a hanger and just run steam over it, thinking that would be my saviour. Piece of junk. Returned it 

Still haven't started the ironing....been phoning relatives....anything to put it off :blush:


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe (Jul 12, 2013)

Zaros said:


> Aye I am. But from the better areas of that city.:wink:
> 
> The west.:001_smile:


My Mam's side of the family are from hull, my Mam used to live in Liverpool street on hessle road. My Granddad on that side was a fisherman , as was his Dad but he was blown up during the war on a Trawler , Othello II in the Dover Straits. Most of my family lived off Hessle road. It's all been pulled down now and there is a huge ASDA there lol

My biological Grandfather is also from Hull he was in the merchant Navy and re-located to New Zealand in the 60's


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

I hate what's happening to the street dogs in Romania, & I hate the fact that at the moment there's not much I can do to help over there :nonod:


----------



## MissShelley (May 9, 2010)

I hate;

Working five minutes away from the Sidoli luxury pudding factory  Cake is too easily accessible! any excuse to pop out and get a cake. It's becoming too much of a regular thing  

Putting on weight lol 
The thought of excercise


----------



## BenBoy (Aug 31, 2013)

MissShelley said:


> I hate;
> 
> Working five minutes away from the Sidoli luxury pudding factory  Cake is too easily accessible! any excuse to pop out and get a cake. It's becoming too much of a regular thing
> 
> ...


I hate those last too things ALOT


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

ellenlouisepascoe said:


> My Mam's side of the family are from hull, my Mam used to live in Liverpool street on hessle road. My Granddad on that side was a fisherman , as was his Dad but he was blown up during the war on a Trawler , Othello II in the Dover Straits. Most of my family lived off Hessle road. It's all been pulled down now and there is a huge ASDA there lol
> 
> My biological Grandfather is also from Hull he was in the merchant Navy and re-located to New Zealand in the 60's


Many good and honest hard working folk were brought up on Hessle Road.

Salt of the earth types.

The regeneration of the area after the fishing industry was destroyed saw many people move away, houses demolished and replaced with industrial units, car parks and, as you say, a huge Asda not forgetting the large Somerfields on the Boulevard.

At least the fisherman's monument still remains standing at its corner.

I dislike its shopping precinct atmosphere and its complete lack of character.


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

I hate lack of motivation........*stands up slowlyyyyyyyyyy : /


----------



## Flamingoes (Dec 8, 2012)

Waterlily said:


> I hate lack of motivation........*stands up slowlyyyyyyyyyy : /


*cattle prods* :w00t:


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Dogs on Flexi leads with idiot owners. :cursing: :incazzato:


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

I hate not being able to think, I have writers block and I do not have the time for it. 

I also hate this cold!


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

BenBoy said:


> I hate people who seem so desperate to bring you down th*at they comment on your spelling mistakes*


Especially when half the time, those spelling mistakes are down to the auto - so called "correct"!


----------



## myshkin (Mar 23, 2010)

People who fancy themselves so much they think everyone else does. Yuk.


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

I hate the very fact that this thread has run for longer than the 'I Love' thread. :yesnod:

Lots of hateful people out there. :wink:


----------

